# David Obaniyi Composer questions



## musicmeister43 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey guys. I was wondering if I wanted to get music software that composer should need in this day and age, What would I need? 

Would I need Cubase or FL Studios? 

Or if I wanted the best sounds for strings, brass, woodwinds, or orchestra even, Would I need East West Orchestra or Cinematic Strings? 

Thanks a lot for helping me out with this.


----------



## Blackster (Dec 29, 2013)

This sounds to me that you are total beginner, right?  ... nothing wrong with that though. The question is always: Waht do you do? Are you a hobbyist or a full-time composer !?

Ths short answer to your very broad question is: Learn everything important to get the job done!  ...


----------



## musicmeister43 (Dec 29, 2013)

Actually, I'm not a beginner. I' m just trying to make sure what type of software I need nowadays to make it as a composer (generally to become film composer). I'm studying music composition at the university I go to. But thanks for the advice. 

Anyone else have any helpful tools for me? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 29, 2013)

cubase and EW hollywood instruments silver edition. (silver complete bundle)


----------



## Blakus (Dec 29, 2013)

gsilbers @ Mon Dec 30 said:


> cubase and EW hollywood instruments silver edition. (silver complete bundle)



+1


----------



## Blackster (Dec 29, 2013)

You have to have a DAW like Cubase, Logic, Studio One, etc. and sound-wise you need to be prepared for everything, since film music can include every type of genre. You will need Kontakt from NI and also some solid skills in mixing, too. 

Don't you learn such things at University nowadays? ...


----------



## Martin K (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi

The latest podcast from Scorecast Online might be worth a listen. Lots of thoughts and opinions on different libraries.

http://www.scorecastonline.com/2013/11/26/scorecast-40-if-i-started-today1/

best,
Martin


----------



## wst3 (Dec 29, 2013)

no simple answer, but you're probably aware of that.

you'll need, at a minimum, a sequencer (nowadays referred to as a DAW), a sample player, and sample libraries.

I'd argue that there is no "best" of any of these, and that figuring out which one works best for you will be fun, but challenging.

Start with the DAW... I use Cakewalk Sonar and Presonus Studio One. I've used Sonar since (I think) it CWPA6, which is something like 14 versions?? It remains my primary DAW because I know it well, and I like the mix of features and capabilities, and well, my work flow has sort of been built around it, warts and all. I added Studio One to the kit about a year ago or so, I wanted a different tool, and when I tried their demo it appealed to me. It has not yet replaced Sonar, but I do use it a lot for mixing because it is a bit more streamlined.

In addition to these, you'll want to look at Abelton, Reaper, Cubase, Digital Performer (I'm looking at DP), and Pro Tools. I have used DP on a Mac and really like it - considered getting a Mac just to have access to DP. I have used PT on Macs and PCs, and I can't put my finger on it, but I just don't like using it. So I don't.

With the possible exception of Pro Tools, there are downloadable demos available for all of these tools, and I would strongly recommend getting all of them, or maybe most of them after checking out their web sites. That is the only way you can really know what will work best for YOU.

Sample players... Kontakt is kind of king right now, and to be honest, I've stopped looking at Mach and UVI and Engine. I'm sticking with Kontakt because most of the developers that I like are developing for it. I hope others who aren't as closed minded as I will step in and talk about some of the others.

There are also demo or player-only versions of most of these, so again try them yourself.

Libraries... this is the start of your nightmare. You can't really demo libraries. There is a web site called Try-sound that attempts this feat, but it hasn't worked terribly well for me. Others have had better results. Mostly you'll want to scour these forums for opinions, suggestions, demo pieces, etc. Or if you are in a spot where you can hang out in someone's studio that'd be even better.

Some other things you might want to think about:

A scoring tool may or may not suit you. There are two big guns - Finale and Sibelius - and a couple of newer ones, Notion comes to mind. These are generally complex tools, but again there are demos.

An audio editor may, or may not be helpful - on Winders the big two are Sound Forge and Wavelab. I believe demos are available for both, and in this category there are also cut-down versions which are a great way to start out with just a handful of the more esoteric features, and upgrade to the full version later. (I think Steinberg does the same for Cubase... might be worth looking.)

That's it really - DAW, audio editor, scoring tool, sample player, libraries, oh... soft-synths... you may want some of those, and of course effect and processor plug-ins... but by now your eyes are glazing over, and my fingers are getting tired.

So let me wrap with - most of these tools are available in academic versions - steep discounts, and the restrictions vary. I know I'd be taking advantage of that if I were still a student!

Have fun! (and feel free to ask whatever questions all these posts generate!)


----------

